# Antler Knife set



## Grunter (Feb 11, 2006)

Just a pic of the knife set I made;










This was my first attempt at actual skrimshaw. Blades were made from old power-planer blades. They are wicked sharp!:dead:

Dave


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

hey they are nice good job


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

those are sweet


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

:withstupid:


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

very nice work. :beer:


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

:beer: good work!!!


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

hey there goosey...are you calling me stupid???


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :sniper: :beer:  :beer:


----------

